# Mitchell 307 and true temper Montague rod



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Well im doin some barter and trade and the person is wanting to trade me a dang near perfect Mitchell 307 and a True Temper 8780 Montague rod. I love this old stuff.what you guys think?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice combo! The Montague is a "rod through handle" solid glass rod. Still fishable, but heavy compared to the present rod technology. The 307 is a classic "lefty" and a tribute to reel engineering before ball bearings. Very solid reel, but a little weak in the drag department. The 307s are like the 300/301 in that they don't hold much value. Resale on is around $30 on a good day. I pick up the Montague rods for $5-10 at garage sales. 

Great wall hanger and conversation piece. If you like fishing the old stuff the 307 is totally fishable. Hope this helps.


----------

